# Astana livestrong bikes?



## quickfeet18 (Mar 2, 2007)

This came from the current trek up the road blog entry. I saw this a last week when they put it on cyclingnews as a sneak peak and then took it back down a few hours later. If you look at the bike in the background it is clearly an astana painted bike that is being prepared to get livestrong paint/decals. I am wondering if this has something to do with the thing that trek has been hinting at for the 23rd.


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

Maybe thats Lance's personal team frame with his LIVESTRONG message to match the rest of the Astana team's frames?


----------



## Don Duende (Sep 13, 2007)

Look for a "new Brand" to replace the Lemond line, America's first TdF hero, with an Armstrong or Livestrong line of bikes to boost sales. Armstrong's return to pro cycling means $$$$$$ for Trek and Lance. Maybe some of the proceeds will go to fund cancer research, which GWB declined LA's request to increase funding to the level of one billion dollars per year.


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

Don Duende said:


> Look for a "new Brand" to replace the Lemond line, America's first TdF hero, with an Armstrong or Livestrong line of bikes to boost sales. Armstrong's return to pro cycling means $$$$$$ for Trek and Lance. Maybe some of the proceeds will go to fund cancer research, which GWB declined LA's request to increase funding to the level of one billion dollars per year.


Interesting take on things...


----------



## quickfeet18 (Mar 2, 2007)

Gary fisher road bikes replaced lemond though. I suppose they could have decided to not push forward with those, I can't imagine that fisher bikes would have a stronger brand name than Armstrong. I still have a feeling it is either a special team presentation or a new TT frame.


----------

